# Decent scales for home use



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all! Can anybody recommend a good set of scales for home use. Getting fed up of spending 20p when I use the scales at the gym. Not so much the cost just the inconvenience of needing a 20 pence piece every time!

So ideally want a good set of scales I can use regularly at home.

Rob


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Argos is your friend, check some of the reviews first. I got some for 20 quid from them and they're good.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerms/WEIGHING+SCALES.htm


----------

